# Help!!!!!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ugh. I'm so upset. Like.. really, really, upset.

Tilly was out with the other girls, doing their normal thing just hanging. My brothers start throwing pillows at each other and.. BANG.. it hits Tilly and she goes down, hit her head on the chair and now it's taken a huge chunk out of the side of her head above her eye.

I'm REALLY worried about her eye, not to mention the bleeding, I've dabbed water onto it with a paper towel, and it's stopped bleeding for now, SO..

1) Is there anything I can put on it so it won't get infected?
2) Should I leave her in the cage with the others?
3) What if she scratches where it's been hurt? 

She's in the cage at the moment, she hasn't eaten or had a drink, she's sleeping, but.. she's got her head sorta tilted (she's not resting the side where her head is hurt). She's lost A LOT of feathers, I'm going to keep an eye on her for now, bleh it couldn't have happened on a worse day.. I feel so sick because of this.. she was cuddling into me before, sitting there in shock obviously.. she keeps rubbing her head on her wing.  

Here's a photo:


----------



## r2pn23 (Dec 25, 2008)

oh my gosh, poor Tilly & you 

I hope thats shes ok. head injuries really worry me with BJ, any time he flies into something i imediately look for bleeding or missing feathers. hes had some pretty hard hits but so far no injuries thank goodness, i dont know how id handle it if he was hurt:blink:

I hope someone else can answer all your questions!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

This is the first time she's ever been hurt, so it worries me so much more.

I don't want her going into a seizure, because apparently that's what a head trauma can cause!  

I really hope she's going to be okay, I'm lost, so lost. Mum reckons she doesn't need to go to the Vet.. there's no way of me even being able to go, I have no money what so ever, and the Vet I go to won't do the payment plans, unless I try the other Vet, which is only new.. I just don't know if they see birds.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh man solace im not sure what u could put on it....if u cant get to the vet id just watch her and keep her quiet and warm in case of shock.....thats what the vet told me last time i had a bleeding issue....also if it starts to bleed again put flour on it to congeal it....for the most part id leave it be.....and just watch it and her closely for a day or so.....maybe offer her some millet r a treat to help her feel better.....thats all i could think of...not sure what id do if it were me but most likely what ive said


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I'm keeping a close eye on her. All the blood's dried up now, and it looks like really bad grazes. 

I was a bit scared too that her eye might have been damaged. I think I'd need to take her to the Vet to have that checked though.. I have NOOO idea how you can tell. She's not closing the eye, apart from when she's sleeping.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i know what u mean in the fact u would need a vet.....my thought would be she isnt shutting it cause it prolly hurts!!! since u cant take her to the vet today id do what ur doing and then take her as soon as u can for peace of mind.....im sure its all quite sore but hopefully no lasting damage but only a vet can tell u that! i hope u both feel better soon!!....im sure ur a mess because of it...i know i would be!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I would take her to the vet, any way you can. Have you heard of care credit? That's what I use at my vets, you could try getting that.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I haven't heard of care credit, what is that?

Mum said see how she is tomorrow (I'm bugging her really bad) and if she's not looking too well, then we'll take her to the Vet. I told her I wanna have her eye checked, and make sure she's totally okay, I'm not going to stop worrying until I have a Vet tell me that she'll be fine. Mum's going to give me the money to go.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If it puts your mind at ease Bailee's done himself worse damage than that with high speed impact:








I didn't take him to the vet, and he was a bit drowsy for about 12 hrs but then he went back to normal and was happy as ever.  Keep an eye on Tilly, if she's not acting more like her normal self tomorrow i'd make every effort to get her to a vet.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Holy crap! that looks really painful, poor Bailee. 

She hasn't even _attempted_ to eat or drink yet.  She'll obviously be really sore, but if she's not going to eat or drink, I'm going to take her to the Vet tomorrow definitely.

Maybe I'm just being dramatic.. but I feel really bad when one of the 'tiels hurt themselves.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee didn't eat or drink for the rest of the night either (he hurt himself about 6-7pm from memory). Just keep Tilly warm and quiet, i'm sure she'll perk up once her headache subsides.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm going to put the cage next to me tonight. I've covered the cage, she's in a really quite area at the moment, everyone's asleep and all lights are out, no noise at all. 

I think she's going to be like Bailee was, I haven't seen her eat or drink yet still, I offered her water, she snobbed it.. so maybe while she's covered she might have a snack and something to drink.

See how it goes anyways! I also checked the graze above her head, and it's a huge chunk that's been taken out. 

Look at the top of the eye, I've circled it, that doesn't look right to me, and she's keeping it closed now.










See how the top bit of the eye is up.. especially at the top where the white bit is on the eyeball.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a few birds with weirdly positioned eyelids (after hen fights during breeding season), and it doesn't seem to bother them. Be ready to call the vet if she's still under the weather in the morning.  Tiels are extremely resilient though, i'm certain Tilly will be alright.


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

Poor thing. I'm always a suck for these things and start to cry whenever any of my pets are harmed. I feel your worries, but maybe it would be a good idea to take her to an avian vet. Although I'm no expert, the pet doctors are. Poor thing, I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Hope everything is OK! I would be sooo mad at my Brothers.


----------



## colorado4bjh (Dec 2, 2008)

If my brother did that I would kick the holy living S*%# out of him! Poor precious baby! I will keep you both in my prayers. Please let us know what happens! My main concern at this point would be infection. There is not much you can do in terms of damage that has already been done. 

I have to say that the vet really is the best choice here.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The late great Geezer gave himself a similar injury flying into a wall. He was visibly dizzy at first and I was terrified that he was going to drop dead before my eyes. But ten minutes later he was fine, and lived for something like 8 years after that.

I recently had a different problem with Vlad - he was weakened by blood loss from a blood feather problem. I was worried about him not eating and drinking. He loves scrambled egg, so I took small pieces and dipped them in Pedialyte and held it right in front of his beak. It worked, he ate it. Later on I switched to seed soaked in Pedialyte, so he was getting solid food, a bit of liquid, and electrolytes all at the same time. It made a big difference in his energy level. Pedialyte can be a huge help with sick or injured birds. It's made for human infants, and here in the US it's easily available at pharmacies and grocery stores. Gatorade is useful too, it's basically the same as Pedialyte but with artificial colors and flavors added.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ouch poor baby girl  How is she doing today? I would keep an eye out for infection aswell. It is good that she is being kept quite and warm. Hopefully she will start eating soon, Iam sure she is just upset and sore.


----------



## springscents (Jan 2, 2009)

ouch ouch ouch.... poor birdies... I can just imagine the pain..... *shudders*


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

tielfan. I found it ironic that VLAD was weakened by blood loss! I'm glad he's OK! i'm sure


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's doing fine, much better then yesterday.. apart from sleeping a lot, and resting her head. I guess I just gotta let it heal now, and hope that it doesn't get infected.

I'm aloud to give her scritches (she can't refuse!), she's eating and drinking.. and eating millet of course. 



















That's what I was worried about tielfan, but I'm glad Vlad is okay now. It's so scary when these things happen, especially when they are only little birds, and it's not like it'd be hard for them to get badly injured, it's the complete OPPOSITE, it's SO easy and doesn't take much at all.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ouch...it looks sore but im glad she is doing well...true that it doesnt take much to injure them but they seem more resilient when something does happen then alot of animals...im sure she will be back to normal in a few days......just a bit sore and sorry!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm glad your baby is feeling better now! It turns out that Pedialyte wasn't necessary in your case, but I wanted to let you know about it in case it was helpful. It can provide a major improvement in some circumstances.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yup, Kim. A couple of days for her to heal a bit, and HOPEFULLY, the feathers will start coming in, she's gonna be pretty nasty when that happens!

And thanks tielfan, I'm going to grab some of that when I go out again, it'll come in handy if I need it. I had no idea about the Gatorade either.  So if I can't get Pedialyte then I'll get Gatorade instead.

Edit: Curious here, what exactly is Pedialyte helpful for? so that means the same things that're in that would be in the Gatorade too? Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If pedialyte is similar to gatorade wouldn't it's purpose be to restore energy and rehydrate the body at a rapid rate?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I think I answered my own question there, lol. Brain's not functioning. :blink:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's my understanding that pedialite as well as gatorade restore the electrolite balance in you body and are really helpful in cases of dehydration. Dehydration feels like a hangover. In fact that's the same thing that happens when you drink too much. You upset the electrolite balance in your body. That's why all you want to do is have a coke when you wake up. Your body craves moisture.


----------

